# Easter: Who is going where?



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Big four day weekend here. Time to pack the boat and sail off. Where are you going?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Boat is still stuck in storage.... so no sailing this weekend.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Still on the hard but launch on Monday. Happy Easter.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We're planning to head over to Pirate's Cove.. and then to Keats Is in Howe Sound on Sunday for Easter dinner with friends.. Right now though, looking out the window I could be talked out of it.....

Actually tomorrow and Saturday might not be too bad..


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going to Hershey Farms where I hear they are the only unofficial but offical ... AFOC burgee manufacturers... although production is down since Hawg went to ghost write for DJ...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll be heading out of Boot Key Harbor Saturday morning for Rodrigeuz Key, then on to Miami on Sunday. I'll wait out weather there, before heading north to Fort Pierce.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I've got to make my annual crawl back into the crypt to resurrect myself come Sunday. 

There goes that pesky itch on my feet and palms again.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

We're waiting for a weather window to sail from Brighton to Gosport. Today it's F7 growing to F9, (sea state moderate to severe) but hopefully it will calm down by Monday or Tuesday. 

Our plan is to do a one day nine hour move from marina to marina, and then do some overnight trips in the Solent for the rest of the week, weather permitting.


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

Catalina Island. Leave Marina del Rey Monday and return Thursday.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

If the seas flatten out some, plan to take a day trip on Sunday to Jost Van Dyke.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Must..... Fix.....Boat......!!!!!!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

As the byline says.."gone skiing". 

Nice and cold today in New Hampshire, wind chill near zero, setting up for a very nice weekend. I volunteered to hide eggs for the annual mountain Easter Egg Hunt, so I'll be leaving from the top, 7AM Sunday, carrying a bucket of eggs...
As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't get better than this, at least around here where water is mostly in frozen form.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Nowhere this weekend, Paloma is still waiting for her replacement mainsial that was destroyed in a 36 hour gale that we fought in the Gulf of Mexico. But when it arrives, we are going from Puerto Isabella (where she's being repaired) to Freeport.
If you want the full rundown on the ill-fated trip, go to the Seamanship thread and follow the thread on heavy weather sailing, around pages 6 and 7.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm going nuts. It just dropped 6 inches of white you-know-what here in MI


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

we are taking the kids on a seal watching tour in newport, ri.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Let me guess, lake effect snow? 


citation34 said:


> I'm going nuts. It just dropped 6 inches of white you-know-what here in MI


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

goin' to Church........


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

Sailingfool, I came past Crotched Mt yesturday and it looked like they were sailing/ skiing oops uphill ! winds had my truck all over the road.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

So much for plans. After leaving the harbor, it became quite obvious I needed to have my bottom cleaned after 3 months on the mooring. So back I go, to leave next week.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*See you There*

See you there...



buckeyesailor said:


> goin' to Church........


Then it's over the hill and through the woods (a total of 100 yards) to Grandmothers House we go...


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

Norman Island, just arrived.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Norman as in the Bight?


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Simpson Lagoon. Family leaving for Chicago tomorrow and Baltimore Tuesday. On my own for ten days.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

It's 32 freakin' degrees out!.....(southern Ohio)
I'm goin out and get another armload of firewood......


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Here in the central Chesapeake Bay area the temps are in the 40-50 range and the wind has been calm to 23kts. This morning at home, we had a snow/sleet shower that lasted about 20 mimutes. So the weekend here will be spent watching March Madness... Go Heels~!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Let me guess, lake effect snow?


Lake effect s+++!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After the Fact:
Spent Saturday and Sunday shoveling snow. We got 10" again. Have to go out to the Boat today and make sure the tarps are all OK.
You people that are Sailing already this year SUCK.
CK


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

FarCry - I guess the high wave action must have subsided by now. 
Do you ever go to "Corsair's" on JVD? I've got Vinnie's JVD Harley sticker stuck on my bike  and enjoy exchanging lies about bikes, firearms and women with him


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Have eaten at Corsairs many times and of course washed down food with plenty of beverages. Our standard routine is to drop hook, deal with customs and then grab lunch at Corsairs while deciding whether to move boat or just dinghy over to White Bay. The photos on the wall at Corsairs are nice to look at too. 

Got a late start yesterday and did not cross over to Jost and instead spent the afternoon in Hawkesnest on St John feeding lampreys scraps from lunch and watching turtles. Waves were not bad, wind was very gusty.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

We had a fabulous long weekend here in the PNW. The sailing was good even though a front blew through on Sunday evening. We had some snow, freezing rain and a load of sun as well.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, it was a great weekend, weather really cooperated and though the forecast was more or less accurate as to content, the timeline was a bit off.

The squall that came through Sunday was impressive - torrential rain for an hour or so followed by clearing and 2-3 hours of 30+knots (fortunately we were snugly moored to our friends dock, the wood stove pumping out the heat....)

We had a spotty motor/sail/motor/sail etc day on Friday, watching the tail end of the traditional Easter Southern Straits race (Medium course winner a Melges 32 "Mischief" with our son on board!- that's mah boy)










Today we had a nice 15-18 knot S wind that put us mostly on a close hauled fetch back to Vancouver from Keats Island in Howe Sound.



















A bit chilly still, but all in all a great weekend!


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Too late to say where we're going so this is where we went:










This is how it looks in the daylight:










And it's an island just 5 sailing miles from our marina (in Auckland). Jeez it's tough living in the southern hemisphere 

Andre


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just in case folks here have never seen our city, for us, Easter weekend was spent at Docklands, Melbourne, Australia:

























It was a bit overcast and a bit windy, but we had a great time and it's home..


----------

